# Scrollbalken zu langsam



## deni74 (11. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie man die Geschwindigkeit eines Scrollbalkens einstellt? Habe schon überall nachgesehen, wahrscheinlich nur nicht da, wo es steht wie es gemacht wird. Irgendwie bewegt sich der Inhalt des Fensters Pixelweise, egal ob ich mit dem Mausrad scrolle oder die Pfeile nutze. Wenn ich in den freien Teil des Scrollbalkens klicke dann scrollt er Seitenweise. Wie bekomme ich die Geschwindigkeit des Scrollbalkens eingestellt?


Gruß
Deni


----------



## tfa (11. Okt 2007)

Du kannst die Increment-Werte der ScrollBar setzen: set***Increment(int).


----------



## deni74 (11. Okt 2007)

Geht bei mir irgendwie nicht, wofür stehen die 3*? Mein Panel heisst jsp, wenn ich danach den Punkt setze dann kann ich eine Methode setUI() auswählen. Etwas mit set...Increment bekomme ich nicht in der Auswahl.


----------



## tfa (12. Okt 2007)

Diese Methoden gibt es wie gesagt in der Klasse ScrollBar. Die *** stehen für Unit bzw. Block für zeilen- bzw.
seitenweises Scrollen. Laut API-Doks sollte man damit das Scrollverhalten regeln können, ausprobiert habe ich es allerdings nicht.


----------



## deni74 (12. Okt 2007)

Irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht hin. Ist da irgendwo ein Unterschied ob ich ein JFrame mache oder ein Applet? Ich arbeite nämlich zur Zeit an einem Applet und bekomme es absolut nicht hin. Irgendwie habe ich auch niergends eine ScrollBar erstellt und weiss auch nicht wenn ich eins erstelle wie ich es dem JScrollPane hinzufüge. Hat jemand vielleicht ein wenig Code das ich mir das mal ansehen kann und mir ungefähr vorstellen kann wie es zu realisieren ist?


----------



## tfa (12. Okt 2007)

JScrollPane bringt seine Scrollbalken mit. Dazu gibt es die Methoden getVerticalScrollBar() und getHorizontalScrollBar(). Ein Unterschied zwischen JFrame und JApplet (ich nehme an Du hast ein JApplet) gibt es da nicht. JScrollPane ist JScrollPane.


----------



## deni74 (12. Okt 2007)

hmmmm dann raff ich es nicht. Ja ich arbeite mit einem JApplet. Ich habe meinen JSrollpane und habe auch folgende 2 Zeilen im Code: jsp.setVerticalScrollBarPolicy(JScrollPane.VERTICAL_SCROLLBAR_ALWAYS);
jsp.setHorizontalScrollBarPolicy(JScrollPane.HORIZONTAL_SCROLLBAR_ALWAYS);
Leider werden mir die Scrollbars in den ScrollPanes nicht angezeigt. Wenn ich nun dem Panel, welches das JScrollPane hat einige Objekte hinzufüge und dann eins davon entferne, dann erscheint die Vertikale Scrollbar, winzigklein und sau langsam. Wie genau kann ich den denn jetzt beschleunigen wenn JScrollPane seine Scrollbars selber mitbringt und ich selber kein Objekt der JScrollBar Klasse erzeugt habe? Kann ich dann trotzdem auf dessen Methoden zugreifen um dann set***Increment() aufzurufen?


----------



## tfa (12. Okt 2007)

Auf die Methoden zugreifen kannst Du sicherlich. Aber vielleicht solltest Du erstmal das Problem lösen, dass die Scrollbalken nicht korrekt angezeigt werden. Die Beschreibung des Verhaltens klingt jedenfalls seltsam.


----------



## deni74 (12. Okt 2007)

Mache ich denn hier irgendetwas falsch?

private FlowLayout fl = new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.LEFT);
private JPanel jpBilder = new JPanel(fl);
private JScrollPane jsp = new JScrollPane(jpBilder);

jsp.setVerticalScrollBarPolicy(JScrollPane.VERTICAL_SCROLLBAR_ALWAYS);
jsp.setHorizontalScrollBarPolicy(JScrollPane.HORIZONTAL_SCROLLBAR_ALWAYS);
jsp.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(790,300));

this.add(jpEinstellungen, "North");			
this.add(jsp, "Center");

Wobei jpEinstellungen ein eigenständiges Panel mit FlowLayout ist.
mir kommt es auf das Panel jsp an welches auch die Scrollbalken haben soll, damit ich den Inhalt scrollen kann. Muß ich irgendwo den Viewport setzen? Wenn ja wo und wie?


----------



## qjorg wlrmif (30. Mrz 2008)

ekyrg qlpmch uamh trqm ijrzn asnw fohzydv


----------



## qjorg wlrmif (30. Mrz 2008)

ekyrg qlpmch uamh trqm ijrzn asnw fohzydv


----------

